# Wie kann ich den Teich verkleinern



## Störamigo (9. Juli 2012)

Hallo alle,
ich habe mich gefragt ob ich den teich auch wieder verkleinern kann denn aus privaten gründen muss er kleiner aber wie macht man das?
Ich möchte die tiefe Zone schmaler haben ohne das die Ränder wieder absacken.
Bitte helft mir

MfG Störamigo


----------



## Störamigo (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wie kann ich den Teich verkleinern*

Also ich dacht soetwas ähnliches wie im Video





oder




was meint ihr.
Danke im voraus


----------



## Christine (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wie kann ich den Teich verkleinern*

Hallo,

Du solltest mal lieber ein paar Fotos zeigen, um welchen Teich es sich handelt. Im Blindflug kann Dir keiner Tipps zu Deinem Teich geben.
Und wolltest Du nicht ursprünglich sogar auf 35m³ vergrößern


----------



## Joerg (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wie kann ich den Teich verkleinern*

Hi Störamigo,
verkleinern sollte man den Bestand, wenn man weniger Aufwand betreiben kann.
Das reduziert die laufenden Kosten und den Filteraufwand.

Das Volumen zu reduzieren kostet Geld und vermindert die biologische Leistung des Teichs.


----------



## Störamigo (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wie kann ich den Teich verkleinern*

Aus persönlichen gründen wird das mit dem vergrössern nichts mehr  

MfG
Olaf


----------



## käptniglo (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wie kann ich den Teich verkleinern*

das mit dem verkleinern erscheint mir auch fraglich... ob das was bringt? wenns denn unbedingt sein muss, mach doch ne innenschale aus holz rein und schütte die ränder zur folie mit substrat zu. wird aber ebenso aufwändig sein, wie ein kompelttumbau. folie raus, erde rein, neue folie drauf. guck mal den thread von bergi. -> holzteich. kannst ja andere beschläge nehmen. ;-)


----------



## fischmolchlibelle (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wie kann ich den Teich verkleinern*

du kannst auch lehm nehmen der ist stabiler als erde und wird nicht abrutschen


----------



## Störamigo (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wie kann ich den Teich verkleinern*

unser Boden besteht aus Lehm selbst der kleine Bagga hatte Probleme.


----------



## altheizer (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wie kann ich den Teich verkleinern*

Hallo und guten Abend,

zunächst ist das Wasser abzulassen und die Folie zu entfernen (diese aber nicht entsorgen, wird noch gebraucht). Anschließend sind die Umrisse der neuen Teichform zu kennzeichen.
Dabei aufpassen, dass z.B. dort, wo der Untergrund (Erdreich) mehr oder weniger steil abfällt nicht durch unvorsichtiges Herumlaufen "aufgebröselt" wird.
Grund: das Erdreich ist durch das Wasser des alten Teiches gut verdichtet und so soll es auch für die nachfolgenden Baumaßnahmen nach Möglichkeit bleiben.
Anschl. wird an der Seite, die nunmehr den äußeren Rand des Teiches bilden soll, mit einem Spaten waagerecht Erdreich auf ca. 40 - 50 cm weggenommen und zwar in einer Tiefe von ca. 60 cm ab Oberkannte Wasserspiegel. Diese angegebenen 60 cm können tiefer, durchaus 120 cm oder mehr betragen, je nach Beschaffenheit der alten Teichanlage. Wegen des verdichteten Erdreichs der alten Teichanlage ist darauf zu achten, dass die waagerechten Spatenstiche von ca. 40 - 50 cm in der Höhe angesetzt werden auf der später die Befestigung für den neuen (kürzeren) Teichrand aufgestellt wird. Sollte man sich hierbei vertan haben, kann man problemlos tiefere Spatenstiche setzen (das Erdreich ist ja verdichtet und bietet genügend Halt). Wieder auffüllen ist schlecht, weil das Erdreich dann zu locker ist und trotz manueller Verdichtung nicht ohne Weiteres die alte Festigkeit erreicht.
Auf den waagerechten Aushub ( 40 - 50 cm) werden dann die in jedem Baumarkt erhältlichen Pflanztröge nebeneinander von Teichrand zu Teichrand aufgestellt und mit der Wasserwaage ausgerichtet.
Nachdem die erste Reihe steht, die Pflanztröge mit Erdreich auffüllen und dieses Erdreich mit einem kleinen Stampfer verdichten, ggfs. noch Wasser zu Hilfe nehmen, dann wird es noch fester. Auf diese erste Reihe von Pflanztrögen kommt dann die 2. Reihe, ggfs. noch eine 3. oder 4. Reihe, je nachdem in welcher Tiefe angefangen wurde. Dabei ist die Höhe des Wasserspiegels nicht vergessen und dieses Maß mit einer Schlauchwaage kontrolieren.
Die letzte Reihe der Pflanztröge sollte ca.10 cm unterhalb des Wasserspiegels liegen.
Hinter den Pflanztrögen, also dort wo früher noch der alte Teich war, wird Erdreich aufgefüllt und leicht verdichtet (leicht deshalb, weil die Pflanztröge nicht von ihrem Platz verrückt werden sollen, aber auch fest genug, damit sie dem Wasserdruck des neuen Teiches standhalten.
Die alte Teichfolie wird vermutlich nicht wieder benutzt werden können, weil zu sperrig. Diese daher in Streifen von ca. 100 cm schneiden und damit die neue Teichmulde auskleiden (in erster Linie wegen der Pflanztröge, zum Schutz der neuen Folie). Diese Streifen können untereinander mit Acryl fixiert werden.
Neue Folie rein, der Rest sollte dann bekannt sein.

Viel Spaß
altheizer

P.S. habe mich hier noch nicht vorgestellt, werde ich aber bald nachholen (die Antwort auf das Problem der Verkleinerung erschien mir wichtiger)


----------



## bergi (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wie kann ich den Teich verkleinern*



altheizer schrieb:


> ...zunächst ist das Wasser abzulassen und die Folie zu entfernen (diese aber nicht entsorgen, wird noch gebraucht). Anschließend sind die Umrisse der neuen Teichform zu kennzeichen.[...] Neue Folie rein, der Rest sollte dann bekannt sein.


Ja, so kann man das sicher machen, wenn man einen Hang zum Masochismus und einen massiven Überschuss an Zeit und Geld hat.

Ich hätte irgendeine Art Sperrmauer in den Teich, also auf die Folie errichtet (ich wahrscheinlich mit Holz , aber warum nicht auch mit einem Stapel dieser Betonpflanzdinger). Davor ein bisschen Wasser ablassen, vielleicht die Hälfte, wenn der Teich um die Hälfte kleiner werden soll. 
Den betreffenden Teil hätte ich dann einfach mit allem Möglichem, am besten mit "Steinartigem" wie alten Betonbrocken (man könnte sogar sortierten, giftfreien Bauschutt kaufen, Kies wäre ja doch ziemlicher Luxus dafür) aufgefüllt. Ich wäre davon ausgegangen, dass im alten Teich sowieso keine Folie rausschaut, wenn doch, natürlich davor mit Vlies schützen. 
Als obere Deckschicht dann je nachdem Kies/Sand und ein Sumpfbeet draus machen - welche Pläne hast du denn mit der "gewonnenen" Fläche?
Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Störamigo (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wie kann ich den Teich verkleinern*

Vielen dank für die Hilfreichen informationen.

MfG
Olaf


----------

